# One Finger Chan Chi Gong?



## Dronak (May 28, 2004)

Hi all.  I recently decided to buy some more music CDs to use as background music while practicing tai chi at home.  I picked up a few different albums and one of them is Chi Gong (One Finger Ch'an) Melody.  It appears that the music was designed to accompany specific exercises of this style/form.  Here are the track names:

 1. Chi Sze (Beginning Posture)
 2. Ma Po Chuang (Maintaining two feet in firm position)
 3. Pan Tse Kong (Bending ten fingers)
 4. Shiang Pi Lan Yu (Holding the moon with two arms)
 5. Shiang Shou Pao Chou (Bending two arms)
 6. Shin Tse Zou (Holding two hands in cross position)
 7. Shien Jen Tse Ru (Making circle with two arms)
 8. Dan Fong Chou Yang (Making half circle)
 9. Chang Hsin Kai Ho (Making two palms facing and separating)
10. Ro Han Chu Chaing (Pushing two arms forward slowly)
11. Mo, La, Ya (Pulling and pushing with two arms)
12. Shou Sze (Ending position)

It's by Wind Records, BTW.  I did some web searching, but can't find very much at all on this One Finger Chan chi gong.  I'm kind of curious about it especially since the CD insert mentions that it's "an excellent introductory method for beginning students".  So does anyone around here happen to know anytyhing about this type of chi gong?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## emanrohe (Sep 19, 2004)

One finger chan chi gong is actually called Yi Zhi Chan in chinese and its direct translation is one finger zen. It is one of the famous 72 skills of the Shaolin temple. It is a kind of chi kung in which the chi is concentrated on one finger and it is made to be very strong, such that it can even take a person's whole body weight.


----------

